# my cow is limping



## Double D Land and cattle (Feb 25, 2012)

My cow is limping and having difficulty walking. Noticed a problem 2 days ago. She can get up and down and will stand to nurse her 4month calf. She appears to be "in" and wondered if she was injured while being mounted. Looks like a hip problem as she is holding her back leg out straight when trying to walk. Any feedback?


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Feb 25, 2012)

That's not much to go on, especially without pictures. "In" what, heat/estrus? She showing signs of swelling around the foot or leg? If anything, my suggestion's to get a large animal vet out to look at her.


----------



## Double D Land and cattle (Feb 26, 2012)

Yes appears to be "in heat" and thought the weight from a heavy bull mounting....even wondered if a sprain from stepping in a hole. No real signs of swelling in leg or foot. Just wondered if anyone had experienced anything similar.  She does put some weight on it but keeps it straight (her leg)  and holding it out to the side a bit. Doesn't appear broken and seems more like a hip issue than a leg issue.


----------



## dreamriver (Feb 26, 2012)

I have a cow that ended up with a pinched nerve in her back from probably being mounted.  As with many medical issues human included you may not always not the cause.  She limps slightly but initially was pretty much non-weight bearing.  She had stall rest for 8 weeks, with anti-inflammatories  and then went back with the herd.  Vet advised there wasn't anything really else to do.  Today 2 years later she gets around fine, still with a limp but does well elsewise.

do you have a way to separate her from the herd for awhile?  The bull will keep trying to mount while she's in heat.

best of luck,


----------

